# Sticky  That Time Again- For New Members



## aubie

Welcome. And a invite to stop by the Off Topic section under life beyond horses. Every Friday there under the conversation there is place for you to tell what you have going on. A virtual coffee table of sorts.

Also other topics and a place to get to know folks and ask anything you want. I can tell you from personal experience it will add something to your life. Introduce yourself there to.


----------

